# Back to the Glades: ENP Report June 29



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Fully expected yesterday to be a banner day, only my second in 9 weeks since surgery. The solunar forecast was very high, with moonrise and sunrise occurring at the same time. We also had a positive (+1.1) low tide, so our plan was to fish close to Chokoloskee for an hour or so to take advantage of the very high fishing forecast and then run outside to fish the flats out front on that low tide. One of these days, I'm gonna learn to stick to my game plan...

Started off with the new skiff mule pulling the Waterman. After a quick pit stop at the half way point (and a 15 minute conversation with a UPS trucker who was admiring the Bronco!), we launched from OR on Chokoloskee around 0630. After a brief devotional (from Isaiah 40 and a Chris Tomlin song, "How Great Is Our God") and a short prayer, we were off and running!




























We got sidetracked fishing just off Rabbit Key Pass and close to the outside. My buddy Mike had the hot hand early, bringing several snook to the boat. All were caught using the "unfair advantage" (the original DOA 3" shrimp), which I think is unusual given the time of year, but he has a lot confidence in that bait and I know this is important to an angler's success. Meanwhile, I had a few "blow ups" on my Heddon Spook Jr. top water lure, but no luck hooking up.









So, we got down south where we wanted to be around 0830 after the flood was well on, creating a situation where the water was really to high to effectively fish the areas we had intended to target on the positive low. Still, we had shots at a few reds and one black drum. Mike landed a couple more snook. We decided to head to the backcountry to see if we could take advantage of the last 1/3 of the incoming. It was "glass" in the back.










Mike continued with his hot streak, landing a beautiful 33" snook. After working one of my favorite bays for a while, the wind picked up (and had shifted) so we decided to end the day at one of the "ponds" that I like. Shortly after arriving, the clouds built and the thunder and lightning started off to the SE. Time to run! We ended the day with 15-16 snook, a couple of trout, a jack and a snapper. Checking in at OR, it seems no other angler had much success so we felt better as we enjoyed our cold beverage while loading up to head home. Every time on the water is a blessing, no matter if you catch 15 fish or 50! I'm so thankful for the opportunities I have.









Tight lines!


----------



## mwolaver (Feb 6, 2014)

Nice report, DB


----------



## Redtail (May 25, 2021)

Good to see you back in the saddle again!


----------



## fattypoon (Aug 24, 2015)

DBStoots said:


> Fully expected yesterday to be a banner day, only my second in 9 weeks since surgery. The solunar forecast was very high, with moonrise and sunrise occurring at the same time. We also had a positive (+1.1) low tide, so our plan was to fish close to Chokoloskee for an hour or so to take advantage of the very high fishing forecast and then run outside to fish the flats out front on that low tide. One of these days, I'm gonna learn to stick to my game plan...
> 
> Started off with the new skiff mule pulling the Waterman. After a quick pit stop at the half way point (and a 15 minute conversation with a UPS trucker who was admiring the Bronco!), we launched from OR on Chokoloskee around 0630. After a brief devotional (from Isaiah 40 and a Chris Tomlin song, "How Great Is Our God") and a short prayer, we were off and running!
> 
> ...


----------



## Loogie (Jul 24, 2019)

See an Tarpon in the backcountry, with that glass, it’s perfect for searching Poons!


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Nice report and love the new skiff mule. You're stylin' DB!


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

@DBStoots I had a Bronco just like yours years back. Wish I still had if


----------



## matt_baker_designs (Nov 27, 2012)

I was out there yesterday as well. Got quite a few snook, but was looking for the smaller Tarpon I found a couple days earlier. Agree with you that any day on the water is a blessing. Hopefully I’ll be out there a few days next week.


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

Great report!


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

mwolaver said:


> Nice report, DB


Thank you! We need to get back on the water!


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Redtail said:


> Good to see you back in the saddle again!


Thank you!


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Zika said:


> Nice report and love the new skiff mule. You're stylin' DB!


Thanks, Dave!


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

matt_baker_designs said:


> I was out there yesterday as well. Got quite a few snook, but was looking for the smaller Tarpon I found a couple days earlier. Agree with you that any day on the water is a blessing. Hopefully I’ll be out there a few days next week.


You had a good day!


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

fishnpreacher said:


> Great report!


Thank you!


----------



## Flats Hunter (Jul 23, 2021)

Glad someone’s getting out there! The whole month of June was a bust for me and I never made it out.

Thanks for the report.


----------



## tailspotter74 (Nov 19, 2020)

sweet!


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Another great report - thanks Dave.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

lemaymiami said:


> Another great report - thanks Dave.


Thanks, Bob.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Nice report, thanks for sharing!


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

DBStoots said:


> Fully expected yesterday to be a banner day, only my second in 9 weeks since surgery. The solunar forecast was very high, with moonrise and sunrise occurring at the same time. We also had a positive (+1.1) low tide, so our plan was to fish close to Chokoloskee for an hour or so to take advantage of the very high fishing forecast and then run outside to fish the flats out front on that low tide. One of these days, I'm gonna learn to stick to my game plan...
> 
> Started off with the new skiff mule pulling the Waterman. After a quick pit stop at the half way point (and a 15 minute conversation with a UPS trucker who was admiring the Bronco!), we launched from OR on Chokoloskee around 0630. After a brief devotional (from Isaiah 40 and a Chris Tomlin song, "How Great Is Our God") and a short prayer, we were off and running!
> 
> ...


Always a great time when you can spend the day with a friend! Glad to see that you’re at it again. Great read!


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Nice report, thanks for sharing!


Thanks a bunch!


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

The Fin said:


> Always a great time when you can spend the day with a friend! Glad to see that you’re at it again. Great read!


Thank you.


----------



## georgiadrifter (Jan 14, 2009)

Great report and photos as always DB! Thanks for letting us come along vicariously. Chris Tomlin fan as well!


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

permitchaser said:


> @DBStoots I had a Bronco just like yours years back. Wish I still had if


Went to the grocery today with my wife and there was a white Bronco parked near me ideling it's big v8 with a young woman behind the wheel. I was going to ask if she wanted to sell it but thought better of it


----------



## flynut (Sep 7, 2015)

Awesome report Stoots! What year is the Bronco?


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

flynut said:


> Awesome report Stoots! What year is the Bronco?


Thank you! She's a 1994 Eddie Bauer. 129K miles now, all stock.


----------



## rovster (Aug 21, 2018)

Love the mule. Any suggestions where I can read up on the solar lunar calandre as it pertains to fishing? Let me know if you need a new fishing buddy😇


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Not to derail Dave's post, but here is a good recap of solunar forecasting. It's usually accurate, but anytime you can go fishing, GO! You can use the menu on tides4fishing.com to dial in your specific stretch of water. A hunting buddy of mine also swears by it in the woods. 









Solunar charts


The solunar charts of tides4fishing.com establish with accuracy the solunar periods of each day for each location, thereby giving the fisherman an excellent tool with which to plan fishing expeditions.




tides4fishing.com


----------



## sharkbio (Apr 25, 2020)

DBStoots said:


> Fully expected yesterday to be a banner day, only my second in 9 weeks since surgery. The solunar forecast was very high, with moonrise and sunrise occurring at the same time. We also had a positive (+1.1) low tide, so our plan was to fish close to Chokoloskee for an hour or so to take advantage of the very high fishing forecast and then run outside to fish the flats out front on that low tide. One of these days, I'm gonna learn to stick to my game plan...
> 
> Started off with the new skiff mule pulling the Waterman. After a quick pit stop at the half way point (and a 15 minute conversation with a UPS trucker who was admiring the Bronco!), we launched from OR on Chokoloskee around 0630. After a brief devotional (from Isaiah 40 and a Chris Tomlin song, "How Great Is Our God") and a short prayer, we were off and running!
> 
> ...


Hey there DB glad to see you back in action and posting ENP reports. I am hoping to get back soon. AND that Bronco is sweat!!! If they only still made them.


----------



## j_f (Dec 15, 2021)

DBStoots said:


> Thank you! She's a 1994 Eddie Bauer. 129K miles now, all stock.
> 
> View attachment 208782


^^ That ain't stock! Inspiration for future upgrades?


----------



## Mac 763 (11 mo ago)

Glad you are back on the water!


----------



## Loogie (Jul 24, 2019)

DBStoots said:


> Thank you! She's a 1994 Eddie Bauer. 129K miles now, all stock.
> 
> View attachment 208782


You guys should see that Bronco up close! Like stepping back in time! Love that machine!


----------



## mwolaver (Feb 6, 2014)

I can't possibly be any cleaner than is boat or his old puller....lol


----------



## Charles J. Foschini (Nov 28, 2019)

permitchaser said:


> @DBStoots I had a Bronco just like yours years back. Wish I still had if


I had a 91 - miss my bronco !


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

rovster said:


> Love the mule. Any suggestions where I can read up on the solar lunar calandre as it pertains to fishing? Let me know if you need a new fishing buddy😇


Yep, tides4fishing.com. And, would love to get out on the water with you. I'll shoot you a PM.


----------



## Jason Benitez (Oct 12, 2019)

DBStoots said:


> Fully expected yesterday to be a banner day, only my second in 9 weeks since surgery. The solunar forecast was very high, with moonrise and sunrise occurring at the same time. We also had a positive (+1.1) low tide, so our plan was to fish close to Chokoloskee for an hour or so to take advantage of the very high fishing forecast and then run outside to fish the flats out front on that low tide. One of these days, I'm gonna learn to stick to my game plan...
> 
> Started off with the new skiff mule pulling the Waterman. After a quick pit stop at the half way point (and a 15 minute conversation with a UPS trucker who was admiring the Bronco!), we launched from OR on Chokoloskee around 0630. After a brief devotional (from Isaiah 40 and a Chris Tomlin song, "How Great Is Our God") and a short prayer, we were off and running!
> 
> ...


Thanks for the great report


----------



## ebr (Sep 6, 2019)

Nice report. Digging the Bronco as well...


----------



## Teeter (Jan 9, 2020)

Nice report. Fished 5 days in a row there this week. Seemed like the smaller baits were getting the most action!


----------



## BrianD (Nov 27, 2021)

DBStoots said:


> Fully expected yesterday to be a banner day, only my second in 9 weeks since surgery. The solunar forecast was very high, with moonrise and sunrise occurring at the same time. We also had a positive (+1.1) low tide, so our plan was to fish close to Chokoloskee for an hour or so to take advantage of the very high fishing forecast and then run outside to fish the flats out front on that low tide. One of these days, I'm gonna learn to stick to my game plan...
> 
> Started off with the new skiff mule pulling the Waterman. After a quick pit stop at the half way point (and a 15 minute conversation with a UPS trucker who was admiring the Bronco!),
> View attachment 208709
> ...


----------



## Capt. David Accursio (Sep 19, 2017)

I always thoroughly enjoy reading your reports Dave, excellent pictures and recollection as usual. Glad you are back in the saddle!


----------



## Tarpontamer69 (6 mo ago)

Thanks for the report


----------

